# Problema de recepción, Kenwood R-2000



## tiago (Oct 20, 2018)

Buenas a todos, tengo un problema con un receptor de HF, Kenwood R-2000.

El aparato recibe bastante bien las señales, pero tiene una falta de sensibilidad evidente, por poner un ejemplo, un Yaesu  FRG 7700 que tengo al lado, recibe las emisoras locales de AM, banda de 530 – 1600 KHz, sin conectarle antena y con una señal de S9 – S9+10, según estaciones.

El R-2000 sin colocarle antena solamente recibe ruido de fondo en las frecuencias donde los otros reciben alto y claro.

Con una antena de varilla, el Kenwood recibe las estaciones con muy buena señal, el problema está con las estaciones lejanas, no las capta o lo hace muy de fondo, ininteligibles, tapadas con abundante ruido y sin levantar S meter.
Por cierto, las estaciones de AM locales, cuando las sintoniza usando antena de varilla, el S meter no se queda clavado en un número, como ocurre con los otros receptores que tengo por aquí, si no que más bien parece un vúmetro de audio.

Las estaciones lejanas sintonizadas con el Yaesu (Ya con antena de varilla), que entran con un S5 en éste aparato, en el Kenwood solamente se oyen de fondo, entre el ruido, y sin levantar la aguja del S meter (Con la misma antena conectada y en las mismas condiciones de recepción)

He aislado la entrada del amplificador de RF del bloque atenuador de entrada y de la batería de filtros pasa banda, por si hubiese algún problema en esas partes del circuito, el problema persiste.
También he comprobado los voltajes de toda la línea de transistores mosfet y bjt que forman el primer frente del receptor, desde Q1 hasta Q10, y son muy aproximados a los que refiere el esquema (NO exactamente iguales), con variaciones mínimas.

He alineado el oscilador de referencia a 36.000.000 Hz, y los voltajes de todos los VCO´s, según el manual, así como todos los test point que podía alinear con los recursos de que dispongo (Voltajes, Frecuencias y poco mas)

Comprobados los Voltajes a la salida de los IC estabilizadores y otros puntos donde se surten las líneas de alimentación principales.

No he tocado de forma arriesgada transformadores de RF, pues no dispongo de un generador de señales de RF, ni un medidor adecuado, solamente he jugado con ellos a darles poco más de una vuelta para ver si ganaba algo de sensibilidad fijandome en el S meter y sintonizando una estación que entrase débilmente, viendo que no era así, han quedado todos en su posición inicial. Por supuesto, he usado un ajustador de plástico.

He experimentado con todas las entradas de antena del aparato asegurándome de que el problema no venía de una incorrecta conexión de la antena, pero ya digo, las estaciones locales de AM que en otros receptores de HF entran sin antena con más de S9, en el Kenwood no las oyes ni de fondo.
Aporto esquemas y manual de servicio por si a alguien se le ocurre alguna idea de por dónde mirar o cómo proceder.

Esquemas de la parte del receptor, ampliados para poder examinarlos rápidamente.
















Esquemas de la parte del PLL











Algunas fotos del interior:
Unidad PLL:





Unidad RX:




Detalle entrada: (Está boca abajo)




Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2018)

Hola Don Tiago muy buenos dias amigo.
Bueno sin un generador de RF prolijo que permita generar precisamente sinales da orden de uV para chequear realmente la sensibilidad de tu receptor en toda su banda util (HF) es dificil decir algo concreto.
Yo ariesgaria decir que ese equipo en questón nesecita "veer" de una antena que realmente tenga 50 Ohmios en Ondas Medias (530 hasta 1710 KHz) y NO un hilo "al azar" como antena.
Las Ondas Medias es muy cercana a la banda de 160M (1,8MHz) y si pesquizar sobre antenas para esa banda poderas veer que son demasiadas longas debido ao conprimento de onda enpleyado.
Un hilo "al azar" o "antena de fortuna" nunca ira tener 50 Ohmios (o algo cercano) y si una inpedancia conpleja esa fortemente capacitiva asociada  en serie a  una resistencia muy baja lo que representa una fuerte desadaptación de inpedancias con la entrada de RF de tu radio y asi una gran pierda de sinal util .
Quizaz un adaptador de inpedancias tipo Pi Grego entre la entrada de tu radio y una antena "al azar" (antena de fortuna) mas lo auxilio de una buena toma de tierra  resolva esa deficiencia y tu radio apresente una mejora considerable en la recepción desa banda baja , veer mejor en : acoplador de antena hf tipo PI - Google Search
Otra dica que te dejo aca serias armar una antena de cuadro , veer mejor en :  antena de quadro ativa  para am - Google Search  , y con auxilio de un "eslabón" conectar esa antena a la entrada de RF de tu RX.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## asterión (Nov 8, 2018)

Primero me gustaría saber si este problema le ha ocurrido repentinamente?. Independientemente de esto, yo me inclino por la revisión de los transformadores de FI inyectando señal. Se que es un problema por los equipos que se necesita pero si ya comprobaste voltajes en todas partes se me ocurre que los tiros van por ahí. 
Yo me hice un oscilador con cristal basado en un circuito que anda por ahí que genera una señal S9 y una señal S1. Si sintonizas tu radio a la frecuencia de este oscilador puedes tener una idea de la sensibilidad que tiene de forma algo simplona.


----------



## tiago (Nov 9, 2018)

Bueno, el problema y mi límite hasta ahora ha sido el generador de RF.
Estoy en conseguir que me presten uno. Si recuerdas de donde sacaste ese circuito. Para alguna cosa se puede emplear, al menos se puede ajustar el S meter hasta S-9.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Nov 9, 2018)

Aquí esta amigo y es un gusto conversar con ustedes después de tanto tiempo. Es de norcal y a mi me ha funcionado bien. Cuando lo he puesto en mis equipos comerciales me ha dado casi exacto el S1 y el S9.


----------



## Corregidor (Nov 9, 2018)

A trabajar con la punta de RF y con el generador de RF. Si estuvieras en México, te ayudaba a calibrar tu generador recien hecho. Suerte.


----------



## asterión (Nov 9, 2018)

Alguien sabe porque no sale adjunta la imagen del circuito que he subido? Ahi esta el diagrama del generador S1 S9...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2018)

En tu mensaje anterior yo veo un diagrama NorCal S9/S1 gen


----------



## tiago (Nov 10, 2018)

Genial, Asterión.
Cuanto tiempo sin "vernos". Voy a montar el circuito en cuanto tenga un rato.
Las cifras de los cristales son la frecuencia de éstos, me imagino. El receptor se sintoniza en dichas frecuencias.
No fué de repente, el equipo estaba así desde un principio.

¿Has logrado conseguir resistencias no inductivas? O utilizas las convencionales.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Nov 12, 2018)

He usado las resistencias de carbón convencionales. Aquí el vídeo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 12, 2018)

asterión dijo:


> He usado las resistencias de carbón convencionales. Aquí el vídeo


Ola caro Don asterión ,felicitaciones  te quedou de 10 tu montagen !.
Una melloria (upgrade) serias canbiar la caja plastica por otra totalmente  mectalica (aluminio o hierro) muy bien cerriada para trampar cualquer interferenzia molesta y tanbien cualquer irradiación indesejable del sinal generado.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 12, 2018)

Una pregunta tiago... ¿a partir de cuando empezastes a tener problemas? ¿El receptor ha recibido algun golpe, ha estado conectado durante una tormenta o ha estado mucho tiempo parado sin usarse?


----------



## tiago (Nov 12, 2018)

El receptor me ha llegado así.
Supongo que ha estado tiempo sin usarse, me lo ha pasado un tipo que tiene mucho material procedente de las ferias de HAM radio. 
No tiene pinta de haberse manipulado, me he fijado en las ferritas de los botes y no tienen marcas de haber usado útiles para desplazarlas. Es posible que se deba a la propia vejez de sus circuitos, electrolíticos que ya no responden bien, conexiones con óxido y otras cosas que pueden estar afectadas de algún modo por el paso del tiempo.
He limpiado todos los contactos de los mini conectores coaxiales que se pueden ver en la imagen y he desmontado todas las placas para ver si tienen humedad, oxido, o algo similar. No había nada raro.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 12, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> El receptor me ha llegado así.
> Supongo que ha estado tiempo sin usarse, me lo ha pasado un tipo que tiene mucho material procedente de las ferias de HAM radio.
> No tiene pinta de haberse manipulado, me he fijado en las ferritas de los botes y no tienen marcas de haber usado útiles para desplazarlas. Es posible que se deba a la propia vejez de sus circuitos, electrolíticos que ya no responden bien, conexiones con óxido y otras cosas que pueden estar afectadas de algún modo por el paso del tiempo.
> He limpiado todos los contactos de los mini conectores coaxiales que se pueden ver en la imagen y he desmontado todas las placas para ver si tienen humedad, oxido, o algo similar. No había nada raro.
> ...


Por experiencia propia revisa condensadores electrolíticos... yo me he encontrado receptores multibanda de alta gama (Sony ICF y similares de los años 90) con problemas de sensibilidad justamente por existir condensadores electrolíticos derramados o discapacitados.

Un saludo y suerte!


----------



## asterión (Nov 13, 2018)

Por supuesto. Cambia todos los electrolíticos primero. O por lo menos los mas sospechosos porque veo que hay bastantes...


----------



## tiago (Nov 13, 2018)

He comprobado algunos de forma aleatoria, y en principio están sanos, pero haré una busqueda exhaustiva.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2018)

Hola a todos , ya que desafortunadamente un generador de RF prolijo a generar honestamentes sinales muy débeis (orden de uV) no es disponible en las manos la que veo salida es armar lo generador de teste proposto muy gentilmente por Don asterión y realmente conprobar la sensibilidad dese hermosisimo equipo aomenos por que lo marca en su "Smeter".
Jo aun tengo una suspecha que ese equipo  NO contiene cualquer problemas de sensibilidad y si una gran desadaptación de inpedancias en la entrada de RF (50R) para la banda en questón (Ondas Médias).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Nov 13, 2018)

Es un interesante enfoque, Daniel. A ver si me hago con un sintonizador de antena y hago algunas pruebas.
También voy a montar el generador de* asterión*
Desde niño me ha gustado mucho la banda de HF, esas transmisiones que parecen tan lejanas tanto en la distancia como en el tiempo. Creo que ha llegado el momento de dedicarle unos años y conocernos mejor.
Si, es un receptor bonito, ciertamente.



Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Es un interesante enfoque, Daniel. A ver si me hago con un sintonizador de antena y hago algunas pruebas.
> También voy a montar el generador de* asterión*
> Me gustaría disponer de mas tiempo para dedicarle a éste equipo.
> Si, es un receptor bonito, ciertamente.
> ...


!Receptor "bonito" NO ,  hermossisimo SI !.
Digno de los sueños de cualquer radioaficcionado !.

27.1250MHZ o canal 14 de la banda ciudadana , NO hay como jo olvidar esa frequenzia porque era la de lo unico cristal de quartzo de mi primero juquete (walk talk) responsable ese por  mi interese en asuntos radiofrequentes (como decia nuestro saudoso amigo Don ElGriego) cuando jo aun era un pibe de nomas que 12 años de edad , jajajajajajajajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Nov 17, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> 27.1250MHZ o canal 14 de la banda ciudadana , NO hay como jo olvidar esa frequenzia porque era la de lo unico cristal de quartzo de mi primero juquete (walk talk) responsable ese por  mi interese en asuntos radiofrequentes (como decia nuestro saudoso amigo Don ElGriego) cuando jo aun era un pibe de nomas que 12 años de edad , jajajajajajajajaja.



Siempre que hago una foto a un receptor, lo muestro con la frecuencia de 27.1250, en honor al canal 14 de CB. La frecuencia en la que me inicié en la radio a esa misma edad, amigo Daniel.

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Nov 20, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Siempre que hago una foto a un receptor, lo muestro con la frecuencia de 27.1250, en honor al canal 14 de CB. La frecuencia en la que me inicié en la radio a esa misma edad, amigo Daniel.
> 
> Saludos.


¡Aquí se llamaba la "Red Cuerveana" y cuando era adolescente (en los 70's) en ese canal se hacían los pedidos de las farmacias a la distribuidora central, a la operadora la llamabamos "la Tía Aspirina", otras épocas...
Saludos C


----------



## morta (Ene 13, 2019)

Tiago si el equipo no tiene problemas a la entrada de antena y en el pasa bandas, generalmente la perdida de sensibilidad esta en los filtros de cristal, pero sin un inyector de señales eso no lo podes determinar.
Con el tiempo se ponen sordos si están como brotados de humedad el problema esta ahi, las letras indican el ancho de banda de cada filtro.


----------



## tiago (Ene 14, 2019)

Si, he encontrado uno con una atenuación bastante por encima de lo que debiera, también un transformador de RF que no me entrega el nivel de señal que debiera ni ajustando el núcleo, puede que haya cogido humedad por dentro y esté bajo de rendimiento.
Todo ello está conectado desde el mezclador del PLL al tercer oscilador de la entrada de RF, que me imagino que no estará trabajando al nivel que corresponde.
La entrada de antena y los pasa banda los he repasado y parecen funcionar bien.

A ver si para el fin de semana escaneo un esquema con las anotaciones y lo publico.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Feb 3, 2019)

Al final, me tuve que desplazar al laboratorio de un conocido a examinar el receptor de una forma mas exaustiva, con instrumentación que queda muy lejos de mi alcance, y observamos lo siguiente:



Dado que en la cadena de RF desde los pasa-banda hasta el segundo oscilador todo resulta correcto, nos centramos en el tercero, pues la señal que recibe desde la sección del PLL resulta insuficiente.

En la sección del PLL observamos que la señal del mezclador IC4 en TP10 era bastante pobre respecto a las indicaciones del esquema, se cambió Q14, que funcionaba bien según las mediciones con el tester, pero sospechábamos que presentase fallos trabajando en circuito, se sustituyó por otro transistor exactamente igual. los resultados no mejoraron.
Finalmente se verificó C73 de 1Pf, observando que quedaba muy lejos de esa capacidad, probablemente un lote defectuoso, se sustituyó y las mediciones en TP10 mejoraron notablemente con respecto a las indicaciones del esquema.

Lamentablemente, la señal enviada por un trozo de coaxial a través del conector C03 y medida en TP11, al tercer oscilador de RF, daba un nivel lamentablemente bajo.
Se comprobaron todos los componentes marcados en verde, resultando ser totalmente funcionales.
La salida del filtro cerámico CF1 presentaba una señal por debajo de la debida comparada con la de otros dos receptores idénticos al mio, que éste conocido, gracias a la providencia, tenía disponibles y funcionales en su taller, y que nos sirvieron de referencia en todo momento.
Cambiamos de manera preventiva el integrado IC4 por otro idéntico sin obtener mejores resultados.

Después de revisar T4, cambiamos el filtro, que presentaba una atenuación bastante mayor comparada con la de los otros receptores se obtuvo una señal mas alta, pero las cosas no mejoraban en TP11, un ajuste de T5 nos llevó a una pequeña mejora, pero nada remarcable. Al final asumimos que T5 está deteriorado probablemente a causa de la humedad y probablemente de la oxidación en su interior.

El equipo terminó con una mejor recepción, pero sin llegar a lo que nos hubiese gustado.

______________________

El anterior dueño de éste equipo se dió cuenta que presentaba éstos problemas probablemente algunos de ellos desde su fabricación, y otros, inducidos por el paso del tiempo y un mal amacenaje.
Para paliar éste inconveniente, lo que hizo, fué aumentar la ganancia del receptor desde un ajuste que porta la placa. Lamentablemente no es una solución, porque si bien logras un aumento de la ganancia, también elevas desproporcionadamente el piso de ruido.

Moraleja, así se queda y gracias que le hemos podido recuperar un poco de la dignidad perdida.
Los esquemas al completo están al principio del hilo.

Una foto que le hice pasando unos duros momentos 



Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Feb 3, 2019)

morta dijo:


> Tiago si el equipo no tiene problemas a la entrada de antena y en el pasa bandas, generalmente la perdida de sensibilidad esta en los filtros de cristal, pero sin un inyector de señales eso no lo podes determinar.
> Con el tiempo se ponen sordos si están como brotados de humedad el problema esta ahi, las letras indican el ancho de banda de cada filtro.


Son de 455Khz, pero no tengo idea si son de cristal o cerámicos.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2019)

tiago dijo:


> Al final, me tuve que desplazar al laboratorio de un conocido a examinar el receptor de una forma mas exaustiva, con instrumentación que queda muy lejos de mi alcance, y observamos lo siguiente:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 175762
> 
> ...


Hola a todos ,caro Don tiago estube estudiando detenidamente lo diagrama esquemactico y tanbien lo que aclaraste , cuanto a lo transistor "Q14" ese paso es un seguidor de tensión (buffer o ayslador)  ,portanto NO tiene gaño algun  de RF y si una leve atenuación en lo nivel apos el , pero en contrapartida tenemos un ayslamento entre entrada y salida dese paso.
Lo ideal serias analizar (medir) cuidadosamente lo paso oscilador (Q1)  y su buffer Q2  (ayslador), chequear  lo nivel de RF en "TP1".
Otra dica es chequear todos capacitores electrolicticos , eses con la elevada edad costunbran a desvalorizar y asi criar dolores de cabeza .
Esperimente puentear lo resistor "R108" de 33 Ohmios que estas en serie con la salida del transformador "T5" , asi logras un poco mas de RF en la salida dese "O.L. 3".
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 4, 2019)

Hay que probar lo de la R108, generalmente las resistencias de bajo valor en ese tipo de circuitos están para "emparejar" la diferencia de las impedancias entre el generador y la carga y el quitarlas suele producir el efecto contrario y disminuir la señal.

Lamentablemente son equipos complejos y que ante el paso del tiempo tienen "sus achaques" como todos. Generalmente suelen ser un combo de situaciones la que dan como resultado el de la disminución de la recepción.

Sobre todo pondría especial énfasis en la medición de capacitores que son los que más veces me han traído dolores de cabeza al resolver temas en equipos complejos como esos.

Recuerdo que era típica la falla de pérdida de control de PLL en equipos de esa marca y modelo TS-430 en un VCO de 32MHz y los causantes eran unos capacitores en el mismo que al sustituirlos se solucionaba el problema.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## tiago (Feb 4, 2019)

Hola, Daniel.
La verdad es que en ocasiones no nos parabamos a pensar, si no que simplemente sustituiamos algo que nos pudiera parecer sospechoso.
Algo de razón debíamos llevar, ya que cambiando C73, conseguimos una mejora de señal.
Estuvimos casi todo el dia. Incluso desmonté totalmente las placas del equipo para hacerles una limpieza por la parte de las soldaduras antes de efectuar las mediciones.
Cuando nos vuelva a picar la mosca, lo volveremos pasar por el quirófano y aplicaré todas tus indicaciones.

ricbevi, tienes razón en lo que dices de que todo el equipo está envejecido y las pequeñas disfunciones que acumula, se traducen en una falta de recepción.
Las tensiones de alimentación en las líneas principales, dejan que desear en muchos sitios. Tengo que repasar todo el recorrido de las alimentaciones en los diversos puntos del circuito y eliminar y recomponer todas las causas que originan esas pequeñas caídas de tensión en varias partes del equipo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ivan_777 (Abr 18, 2019)

Hola buenos dias tengo un receptor kenwood r 2000 y quisiera saber si tiene algun tipo de configuracion ya que a veses cuando lo enciendo funciona y a veses no funciona mucha veses cuando mantengo apretadas las teclas y lo enciendo y lo apago mantiniendo las teclas apretadas con la tecla de encendido apretada pero tengo que tocar varias teclas para que funcione varias veses cuando lo conecto a a la red de alimentacion domestica me aparece en el display aparace varios ceros la cuestion es que no funciona el rotary ni el cambiador de frecuencias ni los modos pero a veses si funciona el rotary y el cambiador de frecuencias y los modos y recepciona   si alguien sabe de como repararlo seria muy amable de explicarmelo gracias saludos cordiales


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 18, 2019)

Hola...Son equipos complejos como para adivinar(para alguien con solo conocimientos técnicos en comunicaciones/electrónica) que le pasa con solo descripciones y sin instrumental acorde y mediciones en el circuito.

Lo que te puedo decir con certeza es que generalmente los equipos indican de esa forma que no esta todo en orden en el momento del encendido. Puede ser fallas en los VCO, la placa del PLL, o desde falsos contactos por el tiempo de fabricado que tiene el equipo o desvalorización de capacitores electrolíticos, etc.

El proceso para repararlo comienza con la recolección de los datos técnicos de ese modelo de equipo, después analizar como funciona y por ultimo con instrumental acorde y mediante mediciones y verificaciones, ir descartando posibles causales hasta dar con el o los componentes defectuosos.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## tiago (Abr 18, 2019)

Éste receptor utiliza un microprocesador para funcionar. Es un microprocesador de los 80' y generalmente utilizaban una pila para mantener las memorias y para recordar la última frecuencia a la que funcionaron antes de ser apagados e iniciar desde ese punto al conectarlos de nuevo.
Si la pila de "soporte vital" está agotada, cada vez que enciendas el equipo, será como sacarlo de un mal sueño y se comportará de forma errática.
Te lo digo por experiencia, y los sintomas son bastante coincidentes.

Abajo te dejo una foto de donde se halla ubicada la pila en cuestión, es de 3 Volt. y es una pila de litio, no es recargable. Está en la placa del PLL.
Cámbiala y probablemente tu equipo vuelva a ser feliz durante muchos años. Cómprala con aletitas para soldar y sustituyela con mucho cuidado, si no tienes experiencia, que te lo haga alguien cualificado.

Saludos.


----------

